# Chukar Report



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I went out for a little hike on Thursday evening and saw more chukars than I have ever seen in my life! In the first two miles, I saw two covies that totaled around 40 birds. It looks like this has been a good Spring/Summer for the birds. A lot of the birds I saw were youngins'. I also saw a bunch of doves. I sure look forward to this fall.  

How about the rest of you? Are you seeing a similar increase in birds?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the report from what I have seen it should be a pretty good year.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i have seen more pine hens and a ton more doves. i have heard the chukar but have been to lazy to go look for them :lol:


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Best news I've heard all day.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I am excited about doves!! This year has been so wet that the sunflowers are still not out in force yet. They will be a little later this year so the doves will sick around later!!


----------



## botech101 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Dagget County*

Not hunted in Dagget County, anyone willing to educate me weather or not there are Chukar in Dagget county.


----------

